# Which Sealant for glassy like shine? (No Coatings Please)



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

Im looking for a sealant that will give a glassy, high gloss look.

Think opposite of warm carnauba.

I applied Collinite 915 and unhappy with the looks. Made my dark metalic blue finish a but too "tame" looking... dulled it down a bit.

Looking for bling...

Thanks!!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Werkstat Acrylic Jett or Zaino Z2 are known for their glassy looks.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Carpro Reload, Blackfire Crystal seal and AB The Abyss all give a nice glassy look favourites in that order for me :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Auto Finesse Tough Coat?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werksat acrylic jett for the win :thumb:

It's so easy to apply and the 'look' is exactly what your after IMO

Check out the finish I get on my Audi with it :argie:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

Sent from my iPad


----------



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Werksat acrylic jett for the win :thumb:
> 
> It's so easy to apply and the 'look' is exactly what your after IMO
> 
> ...


Any significant difference between Werkstat and Klasse HGSG? I have Klasse but find it a bear to remove. Its also watery thin so I dont feel like Im getting even coverage.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Werkstat is a lot more user friendly. :thumb:

One way to help with Klasse is to use a damp applicator, this can help get more even and thinner coverage, a little QD can help with removal too.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

mdgrwl said:


> Any significant difference between Werkstat and Klasse HGSG? I have Klasse but find it a bear to remove. Its also watery thin so I dont feel like Im getting even coverage.


Sorry mate, I can't comment on Klasse HGSG as I've never used it


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Another for the easiest to apply blackfire crystal seal but as with all best applied on best prep'd bodywork.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Not a sealant but wax.. BMD Genesis!

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples/genesis-detailing-car-wax


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

blackfire afpp


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Werkstat Acrylic Jett :thumb: more coats more glassy finish .


----------



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. Seams like Klasse, or the more modern version Werkstat (Carlack similar) will work.

I just hate the need for multiple coats though. You have to spend 24-48 hours in just the LSP process to get a good 3-4 coats. Sheesh. For my DD, I dont have that kinda time.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Go Zaino, and use the ZFX/Z2 combo. You can layer up without waiting 1440 mins between coats, gives a great glassy look, water behaviour is awesome, durability is respectable even by today's level.

I would make sure your paint is as good as possible before though as it will highlight blemishes.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Definitely go and look up Angelwax Ti-22. Great finish and adds a really nice glassy finish:


----------



## jimbo_88 (Feb 2, 2014)

i found the Dodo Red mist tropical to have a really nice shine.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Personally I've found AF tough coat much better than werkstatt. Fewer coats needed and better longevity IMO


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Orchard Speed Seal


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Klasse is good but can be a bit fussy. If you want something which is very easy to buy then don't overlook SRP+EGP for roughly £10 a bottle. If you want to save a little time you can apply the EGP to unbuffed (but cured) SRP.

If you fancy something a little different then how about some Opti-seal. Wipe on, walk away. Can be layered if you wish, entire car can be done in about 10 minutes, works on plastic and glass too.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

FK1000P gives a very shiny, candy like shimmer.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Reload


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

+1 for Jeff's Arcrylic Jet Trigger :thumb:

You will need at least 3 layers to get the glossy glas look but it's very easy and fast to apply so shouldn't be a problem  With a second pair of hands you get around a car in 5min :lol:

It's hard to capture it on camera but:







:wave:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Optimum Optiseal, Carpro Reload, Autobrite Spray Abyss. These 3 are my favorites and give a real nice glassy look and easy to use with good durbility. On black these look fantastic


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Fk1000 is the glossiest I've found .. Keep trying other stuff but allways go back to it in the end


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

does it provide the 'wet' look?


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

fk1000p


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Orchard SpeedSeal topped with Orchard Perfection for me


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Opti-Seal if you want a glassy look its AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought Dodo SN acrylic spritz looked great and was super easy to apply- not fussy at all.
Won't contend with some of the other pastes mentioned though in terms of durability.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

No love for UPGP ?. Excuse the mobile pic.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant. Impressive stuff for sure!


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

FK1000 > Carlack68


----------

